
Ultraprecise measurements in XXL - Ace_Archer
http://news.fnal.gov/2016/11/ultraprecise-measurements-xxl/
======
okreallywtf
It is an interesting chicken/egg problem when we (humans that is) build things
more precise than anything else we've built which inevitably require tools
that are not necessarily as precise as the things we're building. If this
story makes you wonder how the CMM got as accurate as it is, this might give
some ideas [1]. When I was taking a machine shop class in college it occurred
to me daily that despite how challenging it might have been to get some part
down to a thousandth [2] from where you want it, but that is with tools
capable of that or better and with measurement tools capable of the same. I
have a lot of respect for the engineers who have managed to iteratively
increase the precision and accuracy of our tools.

[1]
[https://www.reddit.com/r/askscience/comments/1o404y/how_are_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/askscience/comments/1o404y/how_are_more_accurate_tools_made_from_less/)
[2]
[http://www.southadams.k12.in.us/webpages/machinetrades/machi...](http://www.southadams.k12.in.us/webpages/machinetrades/machining.cfm?subpage=1307496)

------
berdon
This is definitely about the expansion and growth of the universe, not
t-shirts.

